# ATI TOOL 0.0.23 beta 10 Prob



## thumper (Jan 11, 2005)

Here his a copy of the log file:

2005-01-11 20:03:14	ATITool v0.0.23 started.
2005-01-11 20:03:14	Detected GPU Chip: R300 (4E44), 8 Pipelines, 128 MB
2005-01-11 20:03:14	Temperature monitoring: not supported
2005-01-11 20:03:16	Find Max Core started...
2005-01-11 20:03:18	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	137 pixels don't match.
2005-01-11 20:03:18	Clocks set to: 320.14 / 310.50
2005-01-11 20:03:21	Artifacts detected after 00:03.04.	646 pixels don't match.
2005-01-11 20:03:21	Clocks set to: 319.95 / 310.50
2005-01-11 20:03:24	Artifacts detected after 00:02.78.	677 pixels don't match.
2005-01-11 20:03:24	Clocks set to: 319.50 / 310.50
2005-01-11 20:03:27	Artifacts detected after 00:03.03.	710 pixels don't match.
2005-01-11 20:03:27	Clocks set to: 318.94 / 310.50
2005-01-11 20:03:29	Scan aborted. Total runtime: 13 seconds.	Artifact-free: 2 seconds.	Core: 319.40 Mhz	Memory: 310.50 Mhz
2005-01-11 20:03:30	Application terminated.


At the start I get an error:

Init of findmax subsequent images are different. Please report this bug.

Ive search the forum and foung recommendations and have so far.

Reinstalled my ati drivers using Driver Cleaner 3 and upgraded to Cat 4.12
Reinstalled my copy of ATI TOOL and have also tried the full release of version .22

Does anyone have any other ideas?

Full system specs are

AMD Barton 2800+
MSI ILSR Delta
ATI 9700 pro with ATI silencer 1 on
audigy 2
1024mb of corsair twin x 3200

Thanks


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 11, 2005)

seen any artifacts in games? did you check your silencer? good contact core > silencer?

ps: moved to the correct forum


----------



## proevo (Jan 12, 2005)

Same thing happens to me .i posted about the problem in the beta forum.I do not have any errors in games or 3dmark2005 so its apparently bug or hardware issue .if you dont see any errors in games there should be nothing to worry about


----------



## thumper (Jan 12, 2005)

Im still getting the same problem after this evening removing my cpu and gfx fans cleaning them up and re applying as5 so as to ensure a perfect contact this has bought my temps down 5-10 c giving an immidiate temperature drop (cpu temps at full load are now down to 46 c system temps are at 41) Howewver I still have the same problem


----------



## Spyder187 (Jan 13, 2005)

Could Temporal AA be on?


----------



## thumper (Jan 13, 2005)

I have aa enabled in the ati control panel


----------



## MAG (Jan 13, 2005)

ATITool 0.0.23 ist working fine here with my 9700 Pro at 398.25 MHz Core and
371.25 MHz Mem.
No problems with enabled or disabled temporal AA.
I think one of your mem chips may be defective.
You know if only one bit of the mem is defective (mostly not seen in any game),
ATITool will recognize it.


----------



## thumper (Jan 13, 2005)

I did have to file down part of the mem heatsink when fitting the silencer 1 I have managed to overclock manually though so far only a bit up to 340 and 327 memory but havnt had any other problems other than slight defects in nfsu2 however it is a copied version so it could be that


----------



## MAG (Jan 13, 2005)

You may try the following:
Try to underclock the mem of your 9700, don't overclock the GPU and check again with ATITool.
If it's a mem problem then it's possible that the defective mem will work with a lower frequency.
Important: Lowering the frequency to much will give you also visual artifacts.


----------



## thumper (Jan 13, 2005)

so far i dont have any visual artifacts funning any grafics testing program and have manged to get up to 38568 aquamark 3 points whils overclocking> I will try what you reccomend though however i dont think its going to make any difference due to ati tool lowering my frequency right down to 46 and still it was artifacting

EDIT: What cooling did you use to get to that high clock rate?


----------



## MAG (Jan 13, 2005)

If it's artifacting down to 46 MHz then it won't make sense to run another test.

My 9700 is vmodded (GPU and MEM).
GPU is cooled by an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer and MEM by passive heat sinks.
One side fan is blowing at the card.


----------

